# Cold smoked sockeye salmon



## atomicsmoke (Apr 7, 2017)

Coho is smoked, sliced and frozen.

Time for sockeye.













20170406_200243.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 7, 2017






Bellies, tails off













20170406_200813.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 7, 2017






I will be using cmayna's approach (well, a modified version): 24h dry cure (vs 8, no sugar), 8h wet cure (no sugar, garlic, dill), refresh, 24h drying.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm along for the ride!

Al


----------



## tropics (Apr 7, 2017)

I have good seat for this show

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 7, 2017)

You're gonna be well stocked!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm in....   Looks good....


----------



## disco (Apr 11, 2017)

Watching!

Disco


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 11, 2017)

Smoked












20170409_112737-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 11, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 11, 2017)

Sliced












20170410_213624-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 11, 2017


















20170410_213838-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 11, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 11, 2017)

Tastes great. A lot less fat (compared to coho i did), so texture is diferrent too.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 11, 2017)

That looks really good!  Will it be eaten soon or do you plan to pack and freeze?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 11, 2017)

With coho i counted 20 packs...so enough to freeze.


----------



## disco (Apr 11, 2017)

Super salmon!

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Apr 11, 2017)

Atomic.... may I suggest....  freeze the sliced stuff on a sheet pan ....  then vac pack and freeze...    will help keep it from getting crushed...


----------



## tropics (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks good I would be making a bagel w/cream cheese if I had some

Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 12, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Atomic.... may I suggest....  freeze the sliced stuff on a sheet pan ....  then vac pack and freeze...    will help keep it from getting crushed...


Great idea Dave.


----------

